# British Police officer/ immigrate to oz



## ad.w (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi just joined this site.
I am seriously looking to transfer to australian police,currently a serving sergeant with nearly 12 years experience.
Would like to join victoria police,like to live melbourne area ideally,their website implies they will take overseas applicants but they will not sponsor Permanent residency visa,can't find police officer on any of the skills lists.

Any advice re visas,websites recruitment drives from anyone.Got a friend who moved to oz recently,best decision he ever made. 

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You have to keep an eye on the Police websites and maybe make a contact in each Dept to find out when they're recruiting from overseas. TBH the last time I heard of one it was for SA Police about 3 yrs ago.



ad.w said:


> Hi just joined this site.
> I am seriously looking to transfer to australian police,currently a serving sergeant with nearly 12 years experience.
> Would like to join victoria police,like to live melbourne area ideally,their website implies they will take overseas applicants but they will not sponsor Permanent residency visa,can't find police officer on any of the skills lists.
> 
> ...


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

ad.w said:


> Hi just joined this site.
> I am seriously looking to transfer to australian police,currently a serving sergeant with nearly 12 years experience.
> Would like to join victoria police,like to live melbourne area ideally,their website implies they will take overseas applicants but they will not sponsor Permanent residency visa,can't find police officer on any of the skills lists.
> 
> ...


All I can say is good luck as we need real police here not the Gestapo


----------

